

IPhone Touch Events in JavaScript - tlrobinson
http://rossboucher.com/2008/08/19/iphone-touch-events-in-javascript/

======
auston
Good stuff, will put it to use.

------
matt
Great presentation last night at the JS meetup!

~~~
boucher
Thanks, glad you liked it.

